# f/s 144g half round oceanic new price on last page. with a pic.



## Dough

I have to part with my show tank. The tank is reef ready with overflows and is drilled. the tank is 5' wide by 30" high and comes out 24" in the deepest point. the set up will come with as follows. tank stand hood and glass topps. also with heater and gravel. asking $1500 obo the tank new at king Eds sells for $2500 plus tax!!! also have a coralife 4 foot fixture with 4 bulbs only 4months old. the bulbs that is. asking $ 150 obo. call to come view 778-837-7380 Doug


----------



## Dough

Bump to the top. Can deliver as well. A long a you help load and unload.


----------



## marcel

damn thats a nice tank


----------



## Dough

bump to the top.


----------



## Dough

bump bump bump.


----------



## Dough

Bump bump bump bump


----------



## Dough

Bump bump bump bump bump.


----------



## Dough

I am thinking about keeping the tank! So if YOU are thinking about buying it you better act fast!!!


----------



## pisces

very nice tank!!
free bump for you!


----------



## Dough

Bump bump bump bump bump bump


----------



## chillin

dough am intrested in the tank ,will try to contact you asap ..chillin


----------



## Dough

bump bump bump.


----------



## niteshift

I am most interested if the tank is still for sale !


----------



## Dough

tank still up for grabs.


----------



## Dough

bump bump bump bump


----------



## Dough

still up for sale.


----------



## Dough

Bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump


----------



## Dough

Bump bump bump bump bump


----------



## Dough

tanks still for sale. $1500. feel free to come view before making a decision.


----------



## hdrob

Wow, I saw one of these as a package in a total pet for $3400. I would love to have this, the tank looks awesome. I can only wish though. :-(

Amazing deal!


----------



## Dough

Bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump


----------



## Dough

daily bump. tank needs a new good home.


----------



## Dough

to the top!!!


----------



## Dough

bump. still for sale.


----------



## Dough

top top top top top


----------



## fraggalrock

Free Bump for amazing tank and deal!!


----------



## Dough

Bump bump bump want to down size


----------



## Dough

tanks is still for sale. make an offer.


----------



## JTang

Awesome looking tank! I will trade u my 90gal setup w all the discus. Lol

Someone grab it b4 its gone!


----------



## Dough

Will trade for 90g set up and cash. Send pics of what you have.


----------



## iPhone4

*Why did you even boughter responding to my offer if you didn't like it?!*


----------



## iPhone4

not so nice what you did


----------



## iPhone4

> Re: f/s 144g half round oceanic tank for sale
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by iPhone4
> I like to make you an offer of $400
> 
> Ill take it when cam we meet.
> __________________
> 210g south American tank.
> 144g Afican tank
> 55g grow out tank
> 2x25g fry tanks. Blue ahalis and Yellow labs.


*So now you changed your mind about selling it to me for $400 after you sent me a respond by saying "I'll take it when can we meet"*

*To all BC AQUARIA Members:

"if" for what ever reason your not happy or satisfied about another members offers, simply don't respond back to them, But when you do respond & agree with their offer!!

Don't back out like this Member above as its simply not how we should be doing business on here.

Seriously though I thought I can trust another member on here unlike Vancouver Craigslist or other sites out there!, But after today I guess I was wrong.

Mods currect me "if" I'm wrong please*


----------



## Dough

You can think what you want. Members who are selling stuff and are sick of getting pathetic offers will understand. Go look for stuff on craigslist of you want to make sad offer that offend people.


----------



## Robchester_2000

to be fair, 400 is insulting. if that's all you can afford, you probably shouldn't send an offer in. If the tank had been 600, fair enough you are getting near the right ball park, but don't bitch if people aren't nice to you when you offer that.


----------



## iPhone4

*its a matter of principle not about $$$'s*


----------



## davej

If you think anyone would ever sell a tank like that for $400 your dreaming.
Must have been a misunderstanding on your part.
I agree an offer that low is insulting, as well maybe you should read the site rules.
They are in a sticky at the beginning of the section titled 
*****read before posting here******

Pay particular attention to #4
*4)*No Low balling or auction style : if someone is selling for 100$ and it's worth around that, dont offer 25$ just because you can.


----------



## Grete_J

I think what most people have overlooked, is also the fact that iPhone4's offer goes against the classified terms as specified:



> *4)No Low balling or auction style : if someone is selling for 100$ and it's worth around that, dont offer 25$ just because you can.*


iPhone4, as I know from experience that this isn't the first time you've lowballed someone, perhaps you should peruse the posting rules for the classifieds

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...-27/*****read-before-posting-here******-3084/


----------



## manim3

amazing tank! good luck with the sale


----------



## Dough

Well seeing a how the tank has sparked some interest even if it wasn't all good. I am willing to sell now for 1300 including the light. Or trade for 90g plus cash. If you want to trade. I will need to keep the light. And poss the heater. I have 2i many tanks to service, at least a90 will be a quick service.


----------



## hdrob

This thread reminded me of the TV show 'pawn stars'. Lol

If you've watched it, you know how ridiculous the show is. 

Bump for an awesome tank!


----------



## Dough

New price. See previous post by me


----------

